# camcorder that takes good stills?



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey guys,

I'm lookin for a new camera. I need a camcorder and a good still camera.
One with a good res and manual focus. 
I was hoping to be able to get away with a combo.

Anyone know of a camcorder that fits the bill?

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I don't know much about camcorders as I'm more of a still camera person but I doubt very much that you're going to get good quality in both modes out of one piece of equipment.

Usually you have a good camcorder that happens to take ok stills or a still camera that happens to do a bit of video. You won't find a unit that will do both well...

Of course it also depends on one's definition of "good"!


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

Laith said:


> Of course it also depends on one's definition of "good"!


lol....so true, so true.

I know it's a shot in the dark but I figured it couldn't hurt pick everyone's brain here.


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

Welp.......I decided to go with the Sony HDR-SR1.









It's got the manual focus with 4mp still capability. 
I'll post some pics soon after xmas.


----------

